# **Fantasy Basketball reminder**



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

The draft is this monday at 9 pm ET. Who is going to be there? Would a slight time change help? Let me know.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Time is fine for me, personally though I'd like to see it a little closer to the first game, but I'll be there either way.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Time is good. I'll be there.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'll be there, but watching wrestling.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Time's good for me too Jax.....I'll be there.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

We still need 1 I believe to draft tonight...


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

SJ

Anyway we can add a bench spot or two? Also we currently have 9, need 10 to draft.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

If you guys dont mind, can I join up?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

GM3 said:


> If you guys dont mind, can I join up?



Join up playa.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Thanks guys, Im in.

Brick City BullDogs


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

How long will it take, because How I Met Your Mother is also at 8.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> How long will it take, because How I Met Your Mother is also at 8.


:cheers:

Ill be watching and drafting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can someone send me an IM at about 8:30 to remind me the draft is on? AIM is Cyrux11.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wait its at 9, nevermind.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Crap. Apparantly the draft is at 8. 8, not 9. So the draft is in a half an hour!


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

ah i missed it


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

im looking to trade for a decent center


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

rock747 said:


> im looking to trade for a decent center


I got too many Centers, what team are you?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I've sent out and am open to trade proposals.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I want Raymond Felton.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I am the Killerz


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm the 49ers, offer a trade if you'd like. I got 4 Centers.


----------

